# Leaves turning yellow



## butdawg_ (Nov 20, 2006)

The two first two leaves have turned yellow.. and is starting to spread to other leaves.. why is this and how can i prevent it from happening?? also insects such as ants hav been mungin on my leaves!.. much appreaciation from any feedback..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 20, 2006)

butdawg_ said:
			
		

> The two first two leaves have turned yellow.. and is starting to spread to other leaves.. why is this and how can i prevent it from happening?? also insects such as ants hav been mungin on my leaves!.. much appreaciation from any feedback..


*Whats up butdawg. I moved this over to the sick plant section. A few questions for ya:*

*1) How old are they*
*2) How often do ya water*
*3) What size pots do you have them in*
*4) Are you feeding them any nutes*
*5) What kind of lights*
*6) What are the temps in the grow room*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 20, 2006)

*As far as bugs go Mutt has an organic insect spray that you can make. Here is the link. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2099*


----------



## butdawg_ (Nov 20, 2006)

The plant is about 9-10 weeks old.. about 5-6 inches
I have been watering once every 3-4 days
The pots are 10cm wide
Im not feeding them any nutes
Its growing outdoors with average of 28 degrees..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 20, 2006)

butdawg_ said:
			
		

> The plant is about 9-10 weeks old.. about 5-6 inches
> I have been watering once every 3-4 days
> The pots are 10cm wide
> Im not feeding them any nutes
> Its growing outdoors with average of 28 degrees..


*Damn man if i were to pick out your problem it would have to be the 28 degree temps. Man that is way to cold for a plant IMHO. How far away are you from harvest? *


----------



## butdawg_ (Nov 20, 2006)

narr 28 degrees in australiaa maate! nearly summer
mate would have a clue looks like a good month or so
im a bit of a noob hahaa.. ill send in some photos tomorrow
cheers


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 20, 2006)

butdawg_ said:
			
		

> narr 28 degrees in australiaa maate! nearly summer
> mate would have a clue looks like a good month or so
> im a bit of a noob hahaa.. ill send in some photos tomorrow
> cheers


*I see your from down under. :aok: You had me thinking holy crap how is his plant living in 28 degree weather.  *


----------

